

Why could the last living Galapagos tortoise be disinterested in opposite-sex? - monsterix
http://www.independent.ie/world-news/americas/lonesome-george-the-last-giant-galapagos-tortoise-of-his-kind-dies-3148002.html

======
monsterix
It's sad to see another specie go extinct even with all modern-day focus to
prevent such an event. What's surprising is that the turtle had 40 years to
mate, and I guess the team "in-charge" had 40 years chance to collect its
sperm sample too.

So why didn't they try to force-save the specie even if the turtle felt no
sexual urge?

